# linuxulator and wine



## quakerdoomer (Dec 4, 2022)

Question 1: Has anyone successfully used both microphone and speaker at the same time using linuxulator-brave?
Question 2: Has anyone managed to test microphone and speaker on Chrome via wine (Also which version of wine did you use).


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 4, 2022)

quakerdoomer said:


> Question 1: Has anyone successfully used both microphone and speaker at the same time using linuxulator-brave?
> Question 2: Has anyone managed to test microphone and speaker on Chrome via wine (Also which version of wine did you use).


My experience with Brave through the linuxulator (Ubuntu) is that there are frequent stability issues and the CPU spikes every so often.

What works better for me is to install Clear Linux with Chrome/Brave in VirtualBox and allocate it 95% of your CPU processing power. I get higher results in Speedometer 2.0 and StyleBench (Chrome + Clear Linux) than bare metal via Chromium.. I think that says enough. I use the i3 window manager in Clear Linux, instead of the standard Gnome desktop. That's probably more efficient in a VM. MX Linux with Fluxbox also gets 'decent' performance in VirtualBox.

It is theoretically possible to use USB devices such as webcam and microphone in VirtualBox. I think you have to install an extension pack.

Sound works automatically in VirtualBox. You can install pavucontrol in Clear Linux, in MX Linux it is already pre-installed. My experience after watching a few matches of the World Cup is that MX Linux can produce louder sound, but has (maybe) more stutter in the sound. I have to amplify Clear Linux louder (Chrome volume at 115%) but it has no stutters. You will immediately be able to watch Netflix (and similar things) in VirtualBox.


----------

